# Best prices online?



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

I need a replacement guide hose for my k60. I could also use a few new cutter heads. Any suggestions for the best place to order them from???

from the long lost app


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

AJ Coleman


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Or just order the fitting and make one. :thumbup:


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> Or just order the fitting and make one. :thumbup:


 I couldn't find a place to just order the fitting. Every place I check want to sell the whole thing. ($225+). Seemed high to me. All I need is the fitting.

from the long lost app


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

That metal guide hose is insane on the price. It's actually used for grain transferring.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbtastic1 said:


> I couldn't find a place to just order the fitting. Every place I check want to sell the whole thing. ($225+). Seemed high to me. All I need is the fitting.
> 
> from the long lost app


AJ Coleman can order the fitting....if they will. If not, call Central Winnelson in OKC. That is where I ordered mine from.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I recently purchased a motor for a k7500 from All Star Sewer Equipment. Great price and great service. Nice guys.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

AJ Coleman has the fittings in stock, and you can not beat their customer service. Ask for Marvin or Kirk.

Allan J. Coleman 
5725 North Ravenswood Avenue 
Chicago, IL 60660
(773) 728-2400


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> AJ Coleman has the fittings in stock, and you can not beat their customer service. Ask for Marvin or Kirk.
> 
> Allan J. Coleman
> 5725 North Ravenswood Avenue
> ...


Great place, or ask for Shane.
They will take care of you.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Plumbducky said:


> Great place, or ask for Shane.
> They will take care of you.


Shane is a great guy, but Marvin is the original owner and knows sewer equipment like a preacher knows verses from the bible. Kirk, is a fast study under Marvin. 

The whole crew at AJ Coleman is great, and their stock is well above any other sewer and plumbing equipment supplier. One of the things Marvin likes to do is when he finds out a product is no longer going to be produced by a manufacturer is to buy out all the remaining stock and parts, this way he can provide good customer service down the road. He also doesn't take advantage of the fact he is the only one with remaining parts.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Nothing but good experiences with AJ Coleman for me, too. Great prices and great service.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Yup! Even here in SoCal with quite a few suppliers of equipment, AJ gets my business. My most recent purchase from them was charged at their normal cost, but I was quoted a discount by Kirk. I called as soon as I notice the difference and Kirks first words were...."I am so sorry for the error, how would you like your refund, back on your card or store credit."? I told em store credited it will be put to use


----------

